# what's worse



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pick one and only one


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

definitely sitting on a wet toilet seat lol


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

How about using Friday the 13th as an excuse because your having a bad day?

Sitting on a wet toilet seat? You can always wipe and shower.

One chopstick? You were given 2 hands, use them.

Winter? Hibernate, stare at your reef or play Battlefield 3

Clowns? Krusty is funny as hell... I don't know who Chuckie is because I'm scared too watch horror movies.

I had diarrhea once and realized that there were no toilet paper left in the stall...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^use a sock! lol

oh and










my new rims/tires are just sitting waiting to go on.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Or scrap papers like receipts although they do not have good absorption properties...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jay, bring yer wheels over my place and we'll put em on my Pontiac Vibe


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

These posts belong in the general discussion forum. Moved.


----------

